

VIM plugin for auto alignment - yueyoum
https://github.com/yueyoum/vim-alignment
Hi, My first VIM plugin,<p>wish you like  :)
======
SEJeff
I've been looking for something like this to feed my alignment OCD for some
time. Thanks!

